# Sight Fishing Report



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

It was a good day to have off. Managed 8 pomps, 3 nice whiting, and a slot red. Last week, all I caught was a suntan, but got a bunch of exercise. 

Pomps were blowing off my 1/4 oz egg head jigs until I tipped them. Tried an old yellow 1/4 oz football jig without fleas and the pomps loved that jig today. I'm glad I bought prescription sunglasses because the pomps were very hard to spot at times. 

I saw a crap load of reds, but w/the exception of the slot red, they totally ignored my jig.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

What a great day and fish fry!!! Enjoy


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on the fish fry. thanks for sharing!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for the report steelhead. you are one heck of a fisherman


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

thanx for comments gents.

This is the Gamakatsu football jig I used: Football 2 4, SIZES 1/0 2/0 2/0 3/0, WEIGHT LS 3/16 1/4 3/8 1/2, 502411-3/16(5) 502412-1/4(5) 502412-3/8(5) 502413-1/2(5). I think I had the 3/16 oz. The hook is a fine wire, super sharp and penetrates a pomp's mouth w/just a twitch of the rod. I have 5 or 6 molds, but not the football style, which will probably be my next purchase.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Great CATCH! That had to be a bunch of FUN! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

How far off the beach were you fishing?


----------



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

How far out were you fishing?


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

The Deadeyes said:


> How far out were you fishing?


Most of the fish I spotted were within 20 feet. Some were right next to the drop/shore-line. Saw some very big blues cruising around too.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

steelhead Iwas thinking about starting another thread on this,but I will ask you first. What type of glasses are you wearing? I have been walking Perdido key this week and all I see is an occasional ray. I know their are fish swiming around but I hardly ever see them. I do have polarized glasses,but they are generic $20.00 type.
In your opinion are more expensive glasses necessary for sight fishing?


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

jcallaham said:


> steelhead Iwas thinking about starting another thread on this,but I will ask you first. What type of glasses are you wearing? I have been walking Perdido key this week and all I see is an occasional ray. I know their are fish swiming around but I hardly ever see them. I do have polarized glasses,but they are generic $20.00 type.
> In your opinion are more expensive glasses necessary for sight fishing?


I dig my prescription polarized sunglasses (amber lens w/green mirrored coating). The frame style minimizes gaps between my face and sunglasses, which blocks most incoming light. I also typically wear a large billed hat w/a dark underside to reduce glare even more. Through my vision plan, I paid around 180 bucks for the sunglasses. Insurance covered the other 400 or so. These are not Costa sunglasses. I have several non-prescription Costas, which I use as back-ups now. 

I think your eyes are worth the investment. Heck, some of the cheaper optics might even harm your eyes.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

jcallaham said:


> steelhead Iwas thinking about starting another thread on this,but I will ask you first. What type of glasses are you wearing? I have been walking Perdido key this week and all I see is an occasional ray. I know their are fish swiming around but I hardly ever see them. I do have polarized glasses,but they are generic $20.00 type.
> In your opinion are more expensive glasses necessary for sight fishing?[/QUOTE
> 
> Get the best you can afford, there is a huge difference in what you can see w/good polarized glasses vs cheap.
> ...


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

steelhead said:


> It was a good day to have off. Managed 8 pomps, 3 nice whiting, and a slot red. Last week, all I caught was a suntan, but got a bunch of exercise.
> 
> Pomps were blowing off my 1/4 oz egg head jigs until I tipped them. Tried an old yellow 1/4 oz football jig without fleas and the pomps loved that jig today. I'm glad I bought prescription sunglasses because the pomps were very hard to spot at times.
> 
> I saw a crap load of reds, but w/the exception of the slot red, they totally ignored my jig.


Dang, that is getting it done! Sight fishing off the beach is a blast but can be tough. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Was this in navarre?


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Flats15 said:


> Was this in navarre?


Try to fish the National Seashore on the weekdays if possible. Hit the Navarre Pier too. 

Soon the false albacore/Bonito/Bonita/Bobos will be chasing glass minnows close to shore. Late fall and winter Bobo fishing is a blast. My favorite light tackle fishing.


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Thats awesome! I want to try that


----------

